# How good are my drawings?



## Kakuna (Oct 30, 2010)

So of course, i like to draw. Mainly pokemon, but i haven't really _shown_ them to anyone. I want some honest opinions, to see where i could improve, and what else i should change. So tell me...how good are my drawings?

Hold on till i get some drawings up.


----------



## Kakuna (Oct 30, 2010)

First pair of pokemon i drew just for this. Two water pokemon, not colored. i don't really like to color.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 30, 2010)

I'd comment, but it doesn't show up. Try some other way of showing it...?


----------



## Kakuna (Oct 30, 2010)

jeez, it wont work. can you right click it and choose "open image in new tab"?


----------



## Missile (Oct 30, 2010)

How about doing it like this?

Or this:







You linked your deviantART account with an Image option. Rather than doing that, you link your account with the Insert URL option, or else that X happens. I reccomend clicking 'Download' and then getting the URL from there and THEN putting it in the Image option, unless it's too big, then you link it.

Anyway, I think they're quite nice, and I do like them. :D You did well in my opinion~


----------



## Kakuna (Oct 30, 2010)

ah.....yea. that would be better.


----------



## Kakuna (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll do that from now on.


----------

